# Java 1.6 und 1.5?

## mario88

Nach einem sync heute will mir portage plötzlich sun-jdk-1.5 installieren, obwohl ich eh schon sun-jdk-1.6 installiert habe?

Gibt es dafür einen vernünftigen Grund?

 *Quote:*   

> workstation mario # emerge -uDp world
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating world dependencies... done!
> ...

 

thx 4 help

----------

## Finswimmer

Setz mal --tree hinten ans Emerge Kommando, dann siehst du welches Paket es braucht.

Manche Pakete funktionieren halt nur mit 1.5.

Tobi

----------

## mario88

 *Quote:*   

> workstation mario # emerge -uDp world --tree
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:
> 
> Calculating world dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Sorry, ich verwende dieses --tree eig. fast nie, welches Paket braucht hier jetzt 1.5?

----------

## Finswimmer

Ups. -v ist da noch notwendig. Hatte ich beim ersten Mal übersehen.

Tobi

----------

## mario88

 *Quote:*   

> workstation mario # emerge -uDpv world --tree
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:
> 
> Calculating world dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Ich werde daraus noch immer nicht schlau   :Shocked: 

----------

## Max Steel

Tip:

Solche Sachen wie emerge --tree blablub immer in CODE-Tags setzen, dann sieht man es schön übersichtlich.

 *mario88 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> workstation mario # emerge -uDpv world --tree
> 
> ...

 

Das Useflag muss wieder rein, dann passts wieder, denke ich.

[ebuild     U ] dev-db/hsqldb-1.8.0.10 [1.8.0.9-r1] USE="doc -java6% -source -test"

----------

## mario88

Ja sorry jetzt ist mir auch aufgefallen, dass es mit CODE besser ist als mit QUOTE.

Und danke das wars jetzt is Java 1.5 weg   :Smile: 

----------

## Max Steel

Kein Problem.

----------

